# 457 Work Visa Processing Time (After Nomination approval)



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello All,

I have applied for 457 eVisa and done with all initial processes (i.e. sponsor nomination approval, ielts, medical test, insurance etc…) and submitted all required documentation.

I came to know that processing time is different for all countries, I am from India and It’s been 2 months and still I have not received “Visa Letter”, on immigration portal it is showing “In Process..” as status.

Anyone can share their experience about “Process Time” or any other details would be greatly appreciated ? 

Thank You.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ashah said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 457 eVisa and done with all initial processes (i.e. sponsor nomination approval, ielts, medical test, insurance etc&#133 and submitted all required documentation.
> 
> ...


2 months includes sponsor, nomination and visa or just visa?

it takes 3-4 months for the whole process. if documents are all good then visa should not take more than 3 weeks or at max 4 weeks. but keep in mind that xmas holidays has already started and many case officers are already on leave.

if you don't get it within this week then you have to wait till second week of january.


----------



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for reply/help.

2 months includes sponsor, nomination and visa or just visa?
>> Includes all - to be precise I have started process on 15/16 Oct 2014.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ashah said:


> Thank you for reply/help.
> 
> 2 months includes sponsor, nomination and visa or just visa?
> >> Includes all - to be precise I have started process on 15/16 Oct 2014.


Then you are on track buddy


----------



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - Thank You, Finger cross


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Same question here too,

nomination and visa handed in on 17th november and still nothing yet on the nomination approval 
Is the holiday period really going to push everything way behind?


----------



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Then you are on track buddy


I have not received any update yet from immigration - do you suggest anything ? It is still showing "In Progress" as status.

*Application lodged:* Around 16 Oct 2014
*Medical done:* 28th Oct 2014
Additional required documents submitted on around 13 Nov 2014 (these are dependent applicants documents)

Still showing "In progress"

1) Can we send mail to immigration department and ask them specific reason ? or this is normal time which they use to take ?

2) Is "Police Clearance" is required under 457 visa and if yet @ what stage ?

Thank You.


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

ashah said:


> I have not received any update yet from immigration - do you suggest anything ? It is still showing "In Progress" as status.
> 
> *Application lodged:* Around 16 Oct 2014
> *Medical done:* 28th Oct 2014
> ...


Hello Applied nomination 5 weeks ago (18-oct-15) and still waiting. It's offshore

Thinking of applying before nomination file clear but not sure, also would like to ask few questions to experts member here.

1. When should I get Police Clearance or Passport Clearance done?
2. When should I go for Medical?
3. When should I get Overseas Insurance?
4. Wht's the timeframe for nomination and visa approval?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anyone who got his grant for visa 457???


----------



## amityamdagni (Jan 13, 2016)

ashah said:


> I have not received any update yet from immigration - do you suggest anything ? It is still showing "In Progress" as status.
> 
> *Application lodged:* Around 16 Oct 2014
> *Medical done:* 28th Oct 2014
> ...


Have you got your visa???? If yes, then please let me know hw much time it toook????


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> anyone who got his grant for visa 457???


Follow this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/202585-457-visa-processing-time-18.html


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kindred said:


> Follow this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/202585-457-visa-processing-time-18.html


thanks mate


----------



## inderbunty4 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi i have appiled a 457 nomination in 15th feb 2016 and immigration request some document in 21 march 2016 but still no any deceision any one know how long will be take


----------



## Hoorain (Dec 15, 2016)

hi !
my husband (Primary applicant) had applied for 457 visa on 19 Oct 2016, we have requested our medicals on 6th Dec 2016 , and additional documents on 7 Dec 2016 , we got nomination approval on 8th Dec 2016 , can anybody suggest how much time it takes for visa grant. ?? i am very anxious to know about that because its almost 7 weeks now.


----------



## ammuammu (Dec 23, 2016)

inderbunty4 said:


> Hi i have appiled a 457 nomination in 15th feb 2016 and immigration request some document in 21 march 2016 but still no any deceision any one know how long will be take


hey bro u got ur visa?


----------

